# Photography in a bowling alley



## Jaszek (Nov 4, 2008)

My teacher asked me to come with the bowling team to shoot pictures of them playing. Before the competition I can use flash but during can't. Any tips?


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Nov 4, 2008)

Get a nifty fifty (50mm prime lens)and use it wide open. Well, just get ANY lens you can that can have a wide aperture.  Also, bump up your ISO to higher than you'd normally use.  I say these things because to shoot moving bowlers, you'll need a fast shutter speed, like 1/180 and up, if it's possible.  And light will probably not be in abundance.

Also, don't forget to white balance for the fluorescent lights!


----------



## smithphoto (Nov 4, 2008)

On that note I actually shot in a bowling alley recently. To my dismay it was a 'glow bowl' night so there was literally NO white light in that *$&#)## place. I left my fifty at home. Duuummmmbbbb   Any who, i had my sigma 28-80. I managed to shoot at my widest aperture at 28mm f/3.3.... maybe. I was still able to keep a shutter of about 1/120 - 1/180 and my iso around 400. It turned out alright. I'd post some of the pics but I'm in class at the moment.


----------

